# H4H additional games around Hankley Common (13th September)



## richart (Aug 3, 2017)

Could forumers that want to play other courses around the Help For Heroes day at Hankley on the 13th September, show their interest on this thread.

I imagine we are looking at Tuesday the 12th and Thursday the 14th, though we may be able to arrange games on other dates.

If you will be able to host forumers on theses dates, please indicate on this thread as well.

The Mariners, my golf society, are playing West Surrey on Monday 11th September, so this may be an option for those wanting to play on this date. West Surrey is about 20 minutes from Hankley near Godalming. I may be able to host a few at Blackmoor Tuesday  early afternoon, though it is ladies day, so will have to check timings.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll be interested in a knock on Tuesday, as close to Aldershot as possible though because of getting back for the curry night :cheers:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2017)

We will myself and Fragger......


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll be interested in a knock on Tuesday, as close to Aldershot as possible though because of getting back for the curry night :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Robin I may have a problem with the curry night, as my daughter bought me tickets to see UFO in Southampton that night, and  Reading are also at home to Barnsley. When do you need to know numbers ?


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2017)

Imurg said:



			We will myself and Fragger......
		
Click to expand...

 Which days ?

I should have said, please say which days you want to play, and which days you can host.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

richart said:



			Robin I may have a problem with the curry night, as my daughter bought me tickets to see UFO in Southampton that night, and  Reading are also at home to Barnsley. When do you need to know numbers ?
		
Click to expand...

They don't need to be exact so not a problem, it's more a guide for them in case it became a large gathering.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2017)

Imurg said:



			We will myself and Fragger......
		
Click to expand...

Tuesday........


----------



## JamesR (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm interested in a knock on the Tuesday (12th) if anything is in the offing :thup:


----------



## GG26 (Aug 4, 2017)

I would be interested in a round on the Tuesday.


----------



## sam85 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll be around all week if anyone fancies a game at my place.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I'll be around all week if anyone fancies a game at my place.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that Sam.West Byfleet is a lovely course.:thup:


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2017)

If there is enough interest in West Byfleet I can see if I can get a 2nd day off and sign a few more in. Would have to be the Thursday though


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			If there is enough interest in West Byfleet I can see if I can get a 2nd day off and sign a few more in. Would have to be the Thursday though
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. We will see what interest there is for a Thursday game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			If there is enough interest in West Byfleet I can see if I can get a 2nd day off and sign a few more in. Would have to be the Thursday though
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that but will give preference to those that have travelled a fair distance to play H4H


----------



## teegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I would be interested in a round on the Tuesday or Thursday, will be in the area from Monday evening


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 13, 2017)

Although I can't make the actual H4H day, I might be around for a knock on the Tuesday.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 13, 2017)

I will be down for a game on the Tuesday afternoon and Thursday morning for a game - so would be very grateful if someone can fit me in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2017)

Richart, I've managed to get Tuesday afternoon & Thursday off so, assuming there are no clashes, can accommodate 3 players on each day at Cuddington.  Usual mileage criteria applies and I'm sure I promised Kraxx68 & Khamelion first dibs at the Old Farts, so once I get more details from the club and see if they are still up for it I can sort the other spaces out.

P.S. does this thread need to be stickied?


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richart, I've managed to get Tuesday afternoon & Thursday off so, assuming there are no clashes, can accommodate 3 players on each day at Cuddington.  Usual mileage criteria applies and I'm sure I promised Kraxx68 & Khamelion first dibs at the Old Farts, so once I get more details from the club and see if they are still up for it I can sort the other spaces out.

P.S. does this thread need to be stickied?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard.

I can probably get three on at Blackmoor Tuesday afternoon, and it looks like we can get some on at West Byfleet Tuesday and Thursday as well. Between the three courses we should have it covered.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Cheers Richard.

I can probably get three on at Blackmoor Tuesday afternoon, and it looks like we can get some on at West Byfleet Tuesday and Thursday as well. Between the three courses we should have it covered.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to help.  Tuesday afternoon shouldn't be an issue, we sometimes have societies, Thursday is the main society day, would need to check what time we could start.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2017)

Richard would like to be considered for Blackmoor on the Tuesday as I need to get to the Curry night afterwards thx.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Happy to help.  Tuesday afternoon shouldn't be an issue, we sometimes have societies, Thursday is the main society day, would need to check what time we could start.
		
Click to expand...

 If you could. I can't play Thursday. Looks like we have more playing Tueday than Thursday, so Cuddington and West Byfleet should cover the forumers looking to play Thursday.

I need to sort the 4 ball I bought at Cuddington for September. Perhaps we could sort a day out when you and Craig could play and have a couple of 4 balls ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2017)

richart said:



			If you could. I can't play Thursday. Looks like we have more playing Tueday than Thursday, so Cuddington and West Byfleet should cover the forumers looking to play Thursday.

I need to sort the 4 ball I bought at Cuddington for September. Perhaps we could sort a day out when you and Craig could play and have a couple of 4 balls ?
		
Click to expand...

Does Craig play; I've seen more of him at New Zealand than I have at Cuddingtonâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does Craig play; I've seen more of him at New Zealand than I have at Cuddingtonâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

 He has had a handicap cut at Cuddington !! Perhaps he is avoiding you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2017)

richart said:



			He has had a handicap cut at Cuddington !! Perhaps he is avoiding you.

Click to expand...

That was overdue!!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 20, 2017)

Have found the thread, Rich....  yes, best stickied.
Am looking for Tues & Thurs if possible please....  a more northerly location Thurs would perhaps help me on leaving the South's vehicular jungle for the savannahs of the North &#128527;&#128540;


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2017)

From the above posts it seems we have the following looking for games

Tuesday 12th September afternoon.

Fish
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
JamesR
GG26
2Blue
Matty6
Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion
Bigfoot

Thursday 14th September morning

2Blue
Bigfoot
Teegirl ?

Thursday looks like it will just need one game arranged, so hopefully Sam85 or possibly TheDiablo can arrange a game at West Byfleet ?

Tuesday looks to be the more popular day. I believe Blue in Munich is hosting Kraxx68 and Khamelion plus one other. West Byfleet is an option for three more, and possibly Blackmoor, though we have major course maintenance starting first week in September, so would prefer to find other options.

Anyone out there that could forumers on the Tuesday, that is relatively close to Hankley ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 26, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Richard would like to be considered for Blackmoor on the Tuesday as I need to get to the Curry night afterwards thx.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			From the above posts it seems we have the following looking for games

Tuesday 12th September afternoon.

Fish
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
JamesR
GG26
2Blue
Matty6
Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion
Bigfoot

Thursday 14th September morning

2Blue
Bigfoot
Teegirl ?

Thursday looks like it will just need one game arranged, so hopefully Sam85 or possibly TheDiablo can arrange a game at West Byfleet ?

Tuesday looks to be the more popular day. I believe Blue in Munich is hosting Kraxx68 and Khamelion plus one other. West Byfleet is an option for three more, and possibly Blackmoor, though we have major course maintenance starting first week in September, so would prefer to find other options.

Anyone out there that could forumers on the Tuesday, that is relatively close to Hankley ?
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget me Rich


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Dont forget me Rich
		
Click to expand...

 How could I forget you PJ.


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2017)

richart said:



			From the above posts it seems we have the following looking for games

Tuesday 12th September afternoon.

Fish
Imurg
PhiltheFragger
JamesR
GG26
2Blue
Matty6
Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion
Bigfoot
Pokerjoke

Thursday 14th September morning

2Blue
Bigfoot
Teegirl ?

Thursday looks like it will just need one game arranged, so hopefully Sam85 or possibly TheDiablo can arrange a game at West Byfleet ?

Tuesday looks to be the more popular day. I believe Blue in Munich is hosting Kraxx68 and Khamelion plus one other. West Byfleet is an option for three more, and possibly Blackmoor, though we have major course maintenance starting first week in September, so would prefer to find other options.

Anyone out there that could take forumers on the Tuesday, that is relatively close to Hankley ?
		
Click to expand...

At the moment we have 12 for Tuesday, so could do with at least one more forumer to sign three in. Any offers ?


----------



## wookie (Aug 27, 2017)

I would say yes but cant be 100% sure I'll get back from the job I've got booked on time (although I should do if all goes to plan).

Let me check with the secretary about them signing in, teeing off and me catching them up as a worse case scenario and I'll confirm asap.


----------



## wookie (Aug 27, 2017)

A swift reply from the secretary.

He's fine with that if I can't get there for the tee off time as long as I catch up at some point.

Only issue is that it's the Ladies Autumn Meeting that day and the tee is unlikely to be free til 3.30.  There's no booking at our place so maybe able to get off earlier but not sure what time the curry is booked for and whether 3.30 would be too late from that point of view?


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2017)

wookie said:



			A swift reply from the secretary.

He's fine with that if I can't get there for the tee off time as long as I catch up at some point.

Only issue is that it's the Ladies Autumn Meeting that day and the tee is unlikely to be free til 3.30.  There's no booking at our place so maybe able to get off earlier but not sure what time the curry is booked for and whether 3.30 would be too late from that point of view?
		
Click to expand...

 Simon, thanks for that. I think the late start would only work for forumers not going for the curry afterwards. If they could play earlier it would solve the problem. I will keep in touch with you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2017)

I'll remove my interest from this as I'm playing through various injuries currently and back to back rounds could cause me to not enjoy the main event.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 28, 2017)

If it assists with planning at all...  I'm based in Aldershot for the curry &#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2017)

If anyone needs a game I can host Tuesday or Thursday. Womens comp 8.00-10.00 on Tuesday and women v me on Thursday 12.00-1.30 but other than that the tees should be free


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2017)

We can now offer three forumers a game at lovely Farnham golf club. Many thanks to Hugh, Swingsitlikehogan.

Hoping to sort out four more at Cuddington, and three at west Byfleet. That should hopefully cover all those wanting a game.

Suggest those travelling from the west play Farnham as it is on route. Those coming from the north may find West Byfleet and Cuddington easier to get to.


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If anyone needs a game I can host Tuesday or Thursday. Womens comp 8.00-10.00 on Tuesday and women v me on Thursday 12.00-1.30 but other than that the tees should be free
		
Click to expand...

Just spotted this Martin. We should be ok now for courses. If you would like to play on the Tuesday and Thursday let me know as there should be a space available.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2017)

richart said:



			Just spotted this Martin. We should be ok now for courses. If you would like to play on the Tuesday and Thursday let me know as there should be a space available.
		
Click to expand...

No probs. I'll leave the spot open for other forum members who are travelling. May be worth putting a final shout out although I'm sure it's all in hand as normal


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

richart said:



			We can now offer three forumers a game at lovely Farnham golf club. Many thanks to Hugh, Swingsitlikehogan.

Hoping to sort out four more at Cuddington, and three at west Byfleet. That should hopefully cover all those wanting a game.

Suggest those travelling from the west play Farnham as it is on route. Those coming from the north may find West Byfleet and Cuddington easier to get to.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be on my best non-irritating behaviour


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll be on my best non-irritating behaviour 

Click to expand...

I know you are a gentleman on the course Hugh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

richart said:



			I know you are a gentleman on the course Hugh.

Click to expand...

Oh indeed I am ... well I try to be


----------



## 2blue (Aug 29, 2017)

If possible I think Tues at Cuddlington & Thurs at West By-Fleet should work for me if it suits the general scheme of things......  many thanks to Rich & you guys for your time & efforts.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 29, 2017)

Thx for sorting guys.

Will have to be Farnham for me if that's ok.

Have we got costings


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx for sorting guys.

Will have to be Farnham for me if that's ok.

Have we got costings
		
Click to expand...

Hi @Pokerjoke - looking forward to meeting up and delighted you fancy a knock round Farnham, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Our visitor with member Green Fee is Â£25...(normal visitor fee being Â£60 so quite a good reduction).  We have a big driving range and range balls are free (and we don't have to collect them)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2017)

The Chuckle Brothers are happy with either West Byfleet or Cuddington on the Tuesday 
Many thanks for sorting this &#128077;


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hi @Pokerjoke - looking forward to meeting up and delighted you fancy a knock round Farnham, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Our visitor with member Green Fee is Â£25...(normal visitor fee being Â£60 so quite a good reduction).  We have a big driving range and range balls are free (and we don't have to collect them)
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it, its a new course for me which is good.
Â£25 sounds spot on.

Once the powers that be sort out the others all we need to do is arrange a time.

Coming from Taunton and would like to finish with plenty of time to get to Aldershot and get ready for the curry night.

Look forward to meeting you too :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not going to be able to make this gents. Hope you all have a an enjoyable few days. Gutted to be missing this years event.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't really mind where I play, but I'm staying in the Best Western at Frensham Pond if that helps - Farnham is probably closest I think


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I don't really mind where I play, but I'm staying in the Best Western at Frensham Pond if that helps - Farnham is probably closest I think
		
Click to expand...

We are just 15mins from Frensham Pond Hotel - you are very welcome.

And about 10mins into centre of Aldershot from the golf club

Lovely hotel and location btw


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2017)

We have one more space available at Farnham playing with SILH (Hugh) If we can fill this one we can then sort out West Byfleet and Cuddington.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are just 15mins from Frensham Pond Hotel - you are very welcome.

And about 10mins into centre of Aldershot from the golf club

Lovely hotel and location btw
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm planning on travelling down Tuesday morning so would e up for a knock somewhere on route.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm up for it if still available. What time are thinking of starting? I'm staying in Travelodge in Aldershot so need to be back there by 7ish for the Curry Night :cheers:



richart said:



			We have one more space available at Farnham playing with SILH (Hugh) If we can fill this one we can then sort out West Byfleet and Cuddington.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for it if still available. What time are thinking of starting? I'm staying in Travelodge in Aldershot so need to be back there by 7ish for the Curry Night :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking we go off at soon after 2:30pm - following a society - so who knows pace-wise.  

Aldershot Travelodge is also only 10-15mins away, so we should be OK with getting you back to the Travelodge by 7pm.  If that all seems too tight we could go off before 1:30pm - but I don't know how folks are fixed for getting to my place by 12:30pm-1pm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 30, 2017)

I can do either of those times so will go with what the others prefer.

Don't really want to be rushed for curry night so would probably prefer the earlier, behind a society could be anything depending on the size.

Look forward to meeting Radbourne, already know James so will be good to catch up, don't think he will be happy that I can now out drive him


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			I can do either of those times so will go with what the others prefer.

Don't really want to be rushed for curry night so would probably prefer the earlier, behind a society could be anything depending on the size.

Look forward to meeting Radbourne, already know James so will be good to catch up, *don't think he will be happy that I can now hit my drives further into the rough than he can* 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya PJ


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2017)

Right then, those looking for a game on the Tuesday 12th September

3 to be hosted by SILH at Farnham GC are :

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

3 to be hosted by Blue in Munich at Cuddington GC are :

Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion

4 to play at Cuddington using 4 ball voucher (BiM to confirm ok)

Imurg
PhiltheFragger
2Blue
Bigfoot ?

3 to be hosted at West Byfleet

GG26
Space
Space

Have I missed anyone, and if not is there anyone else that would like to play at West Byfleet on the Tuesday ? 

I have put Bigfoot and 2Blue in at Cuddington on Tuesday, as they are also looking for a game on the Thursday, which hopefully will be at West Byfleet. Allows them to play two different couerse over two days.:thup:


3 to be hosted at West Byfleet on the Thursday 14th Sptember

Bigfoot
2Blue
Space

Anyone looking for a game on the Thursday that I have missed ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 30, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya PJ  

Click to expand...

Haha looks like you have played with James also.

Look forward to seeing you and bro at the curry night :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 30, 2017)

Cuddington on Tuesday and West Byfleet on Thursday will be great for me. Sorry for any delay in commenting before now but I am on holiday and not had internet connection very often. Home Friday night so should be more on top of things then


----------



## teegirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you Richard .......I'll work on some sunshine &#128526;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2017)

richart said:



			Right then, those looking for a game on the Tuesday 12th September

3 to be hosted by SILH at Farnham GC are :

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

*3 to be hosted by Blue in Munich at Cuddington GC are :

Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion*

*4 to play at Cuddington using 4 ball voucher (BiM to confirm ok)

Imurg
PhiltheFragger
2Blue
Bigfoot ?
*
3 to be hosted at West Byfleet

GG26
Space
Space

Have I missed anyone, and if not is there anyone else that would like to play at West Byfleet on the Tuesday ? 

I have put Bigfoot and 2Blue in at Cuddington on Tuesday, as they are also looking for a game on the Thursday, which hopefully will be at West Byfleet. Allows them to play two different couerse over two days.:thup:


3 to be hosted at West Byfleet on the Thursday 14th Sptember

Bigfoot
2Blue
Space

Anyone looking for a game on the Thursday that I have missed ?
		
Click to expand...

Well it was okay until they realised it was Fraggerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Spoke to the pro today, there is a Captains society going out between 1 & 2 off both tees and he was fine about the voucher.  So our options are to follow them just after 2 or get going about 12.30.  It's your day lady & gentlemen, let me know your preference, probably easier to let me know in this thread than get locked out of my PM box.

Once we're decided on the time, I'll PM you some more details (nothing onerous; postcode, advice re dodgy satnav directions, etc) and look forward to seeing you on the day.  If you could decide on a drink between you all and I'll bring 7 strawsâ€¦.


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well it was okay until they realised it was Fraggerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Spoke to the pro today, there is a Captains society going out between 1 & 2 off both tees and he was fine about the voucher.  So our options are to follow them just after 2 or get going about 12.30.  It's your day lady & gentlemen, let me know your preference, probably easier to let me know in this thread than get locked out of my PM box.

Once we're decided on the time, I'll PM you some more details (nothing onerous; postcode, advice re dodgy satnav directions, etc) and look forward to seeing you on the day.  If you could decide on a drink between you all and I'll bring 7 strawsâ€¦. 

Click to expand...

You are a star Richard. Many thanks for all your help. Will sort out voucher with you by pm. Sorry to miss out on playing your lovely course, but fortunately I know a couple of decent members.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well it was okay until they realised it was Fraggerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Spoke to the pro today, there is a Captains society going out between 1 & 2 off both tees and he was fine about the voucher.  So our options are to follow them just after 2 or get going about 12.30.  It's your day lady & gentlemen, let me know your preference, probably easier to let me know in this thread than get locked out of my PM box.

Once we're decided on the time, I'll PM you some more details (nothing onerous; postcode, advice re dodgy satnav directions, etc) and look forward to seeing you on the day.  If you could decide on a drink between you all and I'll bring 7 strawsâ€¦. 

Click to expand...

Personally I'd prefer the earlier option, getting down to Aldershot  for 7pm is going to be interesting if we tee off later.
BIM Whats the story re the 4 ball voucher? where did it come from? as I think we should be making a contribution to whoever offered it or a further donation to H4H


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Personally I'd prefer the earlier option, getting down to Aldershot  for 7pm is going to be interesting if we tee off later.
BIM Whats the story re the 4 ball voucher? where did it come from? as I think we should be making a contribution to whoever offered it or a further donation to H4H
		
Click to expand...

You'll need to speak to Richart about the voucherâ€¦...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll need to speak to Richart about the voucherâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

will do, cheers me dears


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			I can do either of those times so will go with what the others prefer.

Don't really want to be rushed for curry night so would probably prefer the earlier, behind a society could be anything depending on the size.

Look forward to meeting Radbourne, already know James so will be good to catch up, don't think he will be happy that I can now out drive him 

Click to expand...

The society has 5 groups of 4 with tee booked 1:30pm to 2:30pm (I will confirm).  Looks like a preference to go off before the society - I'll check with the club to see what members go off lunchtime on Tuesdays.  

if anyone fancies arriving a bit earlier for a whack on our range I should be able to sort that out - even if I can't be there myself until closer to tee off.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 31, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Personally I'd prefer the earlier option, getting down to Aldershot  for 7pm is going to be interesting if we tee off later.
BIM Whats the story re the 4 ball voucher? where did it come from? as I think we should be making a contribution to whoever offered it or a further donation to H4H
		
Click to expand...

Happy to go with this^^^^^ The guys from The Far-Narf will no doubt have been saarf for several days, distributing balls around various courses &#128518;&#128540;
Many, many thanks to everyone for helping this to happen &#128077;&#128077;
Now off to play Moortown &#127948;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## JamesR (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm happy to play at pretty much any time, I'm just pleased to get the chance to knock it past Tony off the tee :fore:
Tony, looking forward to seeing you again, and Mark, hopefully 3 out of 4 rounds at Sunningdale & New Zealand haven't put you off playing with me again.
Hugh, looking forward to meeting you for the first time and playing your course. Just remind me where to stand and I'll be as happy as a pig in the proverbial!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for sorting guys. Looking forward to meeting PJ & SILH at Farnham GC on 12th Sept. My Mobile No. is 07879 648929 in case anything goes pear shaped on the day. 


richart said:



			Right then, those looking for a game on the Tuesday 12th September

3 to be hosted by SILH at Farnham GC are :

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

3 to be hosted by Blue in Munich at Cuddington GC are :

Teegirl
Kraxx68
Khamelion

4 to play at Cuddington using 4 ball voucher (BiM to confirm ok)

Imurg
PhiltheFragger
2Blue
Bigfoot ?

3 to be hosted at West Byfleet

GG26
Space
Space

Have I missed anyone, and if not is there anyone else that would like to play at West Byfleet on the Tuesday ? 

I have put Bigfoot and 2Blue in at Cuddington on Tuesday, as they are also looking for a game on the Thursday, which hopefully will be at West Byfleet. Allows them to play two different couerse over two days.:thup:


3 to be hosted at West Byfleet on the Thursday 14th Sptember

Bigfoot
2Blue
Space

Anyone looking for a game on the Thursday that I have missed ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I'm happy to play at pretty much any time, I'm just pleased to get the chance to knock it past Tony off the tee :fore:
Tony, looking forward to seeing you again, and Mark, hopefully 3 out of 4 rounds at Sunningdale & New Zealand haven't put you off playing with me again.
Hugh, looking forward to meeting you for the first time and playing your course. *Just remind me where to stand and I'll be as happy as a pig in the proverbial!*

Click to expand...

LOL  No probs - I'll keep you straight :thup:

Tony, Mark - before 1:30pm or after 2:30pm?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LOL  No probs - I'll keep you straight :thup:

Tony, Mark - before 1:30pm or after 2:30pm?
		
Click to expand...

100% before 1.30 I will arrive early and have a cuppa and a snack.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 31, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I'm happy to play at pretty much any time, I'm just pleased to get the chance to knock it past Tony off the tee :fore:
Tony, looking forward to seeing you again, and Mark, hopefully 3 out of 4 rounds at Sunningdale & New Zealand haven't put you off playing with me again.
Hugh, looking forward to meeting you for the first time and playing your course. Just remind me where to stand and I'll be as happy as a pig in the proverbial!
		
Click to expand...

Lol I'm going back over the "where to stand thread" as I don't want to be told off


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol I'm going back over the "where to stand thread" as I don't want to be told off 

Click to expand...

 You don't need to know where to stand...I'll just ask you to move if you are in the *wrong *place.

I jest...

Looks like a pre-1:30pm start.  I'll do a wee check at the club to see if there is a roll-up going off lunchtime and just before 1:30pm.  I'll aim to get to the club by 12:30pm latest so I can sort out range balls for anyone who wants a pre-round whack or bite to eat.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



 You don't need to know where to stand...I'll just ask you to move if you are in the *wrong *place.

I jest...

Looks like a pre-1:30pm start.  I'll do a wee check at the club to see if there is a roll-up going off lunchtime and just before 1:30pm.  I'll aim to get to the club by 12:30pm latest so I can sort out range balls for anyone who wants a pre-round whack or bite to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect I will aim for 12.30 also.

I will be the one with 5 body guards


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 1, 2017)

An earlier start at Cuddington would be useful, checking google maps it's about a hours drive back to Aldershot, traffic not withstanding of course, Also Kraxx will want to do his hair and beautify himself before going for a curry.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			An earlier start at Cuddington would be useful, checking google maps it's about a hours drive back to Aldershot, traffic not withstanding of course, Also *Kraxx will want to do his hair and beautify himself* before going for a curry.
		
Click to expand...


Is there enough time in the world???


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 1, 2017)

Cuddington at an the earlier time should be good for me on the Tuesday. I will be travelling down in the morning so I can adjust my departure from home to suit a meeting time and it allows time to get to the curry night too !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Sounds perfect I will aim for 12.30 also.

I will be the one with 5 body guards
		
Click to expand...

You'll need the to keep our ladies off


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'll be there by 12.30 latest :thup:



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You'll need the to keep our ladies off 

Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2017)

Good stuff lads

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

12:30pm - Note: Farnham Golf Club, The Sands NOT Farnham Park Golf Club

http://www.farnhamgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good stuff lads

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

12:30pm - Note: Farnham Golf Club, The Sands NOT Farnham Park Golf Club

http://www.farnhamgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Good point
we dont want another "Palindromic Bob"  incident with someone turning up  miles away from where they should be :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 4, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good stuff lads

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

12:30pm - Note: Farnham Golf Club, The Sands NOT Farnham Park Golf Club

http://www.farnhamgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

We have a 3 ball roll up Tuesday lunchtimes,  but no reason we can't tag along behind them before the society starts at 1:30pm.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 4, 2017)

BiM...  gps is suggesting several Cuddlington GC's... help.plz.
My no incase of problems in the day 07921520363


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2017)

2blue said:



			BiM...  gps is suggesting several Cuddlington GC's... help.plz.
My no incase of problems in the day 07921520363
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave,

BiM is at Cuddington GC, mate.

Unless, A - you want a little bit "extra" from the big guy, or B, You and richart are entering a fancy dress competition as a pair.

If your going as these 2, think you'll walk it:-


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Dave,

BiM is at Cuddington GC, mate.

Unless, A - you want a little bit "extra" from the big guy, or B, You and richart are entering a fancy dress competition as a pair.

If your going as these 2, think you'll walk it:-






Click to expand...

 I think you are in big trouble now.:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2017)

2blue said:



			BiM...  gps is suggesting several Cuddlington GC's... help.plz.
My no incase of problems in the day 07921520363
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

I'll PM everyone coming in the next day or so with a few details including the address & postcode, and a little bit of satnav adviceâ€¦â€¦..   :thup:

In the meantimeâ€¦.

https://www.cuddingtongc.co.uk


----------



## teegirl (Sep 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dave,

I'll PM everyone coming in the next day or so with a few details including the address & postcode, and a little bit of satnav adviceâ€¦â€¦..   :thup:

In the meantimeâ€¦.

https://www.cuddingtongc.co.uk

Click to expand...

I finish work in North Kent at midday on Monday, so even if I have to push the campervan I should make any tee time ðŸ˜‰
Anyone no any good parking spots for an overnight in the camper? not sure if the golf club will be accommodating


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2017)

richart said:



			I think you are in big trouble now.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I hate that duck........:rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2017)

Would anyone else like a game on the Tuesday ? We have two spaces at West Byfleet. First come first served.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Dave,

BiM is at Cuddington GC, mate.

Unless, A - you want a little bit "extra" from the big guy, or B, You and richart are entering a fancy dress competition as a pair.

If your going as these 2, think you'll walk it:-






Click to expand...




richart said:



			I think you are in big trouble now.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  big, big trouble for Scouse Teddy-bears!!


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2017)

Is there anyone out there that could host 2Blue and Bigfoot on Thursday. Unfortunately we can not get them on at West Byfleet now.

They are very nice guys, and completely house trained.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 7, 2017)

As there is a problem with Thursday, I will go home on Wednesday night. I need to see a dentist at some stage so that will give me Thursday free to arrange an appointment as my next free date was October 5th. Many thanks for your help in arranging games though Richart.
Looking forward to Cuddington and of course, the main event at Hankley Common.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry guys about West Byfleet - it's Ladies Day and they have a comp on next week so the tee is booked up to 12.30


----------



## 2blue (Sep 7, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Sorry guys about West Byfleet - it's Ladies Day and they have a comp on next week so the tee is booked up to 12.30
		
Click to expand...

No problem, matey...... will just weave my way North-wards at leisure....  thanks for trying :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 7, 2017)

No problem. That is the way things go sometimes. Thanks for the original offer though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2017)

Those at Cuddington should now have a PM, any problems PM back or post up here. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Those at Cuddington should now have a PM, any problems PM back or post up here. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard....  will aim for 11am & breakfast...  looking forward to it... not long now :whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good stuff lads

Pokerjoke
JamesR
Radbourne2010

12:30pm - Note: Farnham Golf Club, The Sands NOT Farnham Park Golf Club

http://www.farnhamgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Weather forecast looking not too bad for tomorrow.  Cloudy with sunny spells and occasional showers 16*-17*; wind a moderate breeze from the prevailing direction (makes the course tougher)

I'll aim to get to the clubhouse by 12:30pm.  Feel free to turn up earlier if you wish to have a bite to eat in the clubhouse.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Weather forecast looking not too bad for tomorrow.  Cloudy with sunny spells and occasional showers 16*-17*; wind a moderate breeze from the prevailing direction (makes the course tougher)

I'll aim to get to the clubhouse by 12:30pm.  Feel free to turn up earlier if you wish to have a bite to eat in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes pleased with forecast and course looks great on google, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes pleased with forecast and course looks great on google, very much looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it chaps, see you tomorrow!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2017)

An intermittent ABS light showed yesterday.....  just what you want before a 700 mile round trip.
Am on me way ...  Sod it!! &#128563;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds good to me. See you around midday &#129310;



JamesR said:



			I'm looking forward to it chaps, see you tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			An intermittent ABS light showed yesterday.....  just what you want before a 700 mile round trip.
Am on me way ...  Sod it!! &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

If anyone sees Dave broken down on the motorway, give him a wave.

Fingers crossed you make old boy.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2017)

richart said:



			If anyone sees Dave broken down on the motorway, give him a wave.

Fingers crossed you make old boy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Am just thro the worst traffic jam I've experienced in last 20 years ...... A14 to M11 ....  won't be back in a hurry.&#128547;
Now for M25 &#128563;


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Am just thro the worst traffic jam I've experienced in last 20 years ...... A14 to M11 ....  won't be back in a hurry.&#128547;
Now for M25 &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy he'll... M25 was just as bad...  11am for breakfast turned into a dream expectation. However Cuddington was a dream course in brilliant condition. Many thanks BiM...  Richard for a great days golf& Richart for the 4Ball Voucher that enabled it. Absolute gents...  the pair of you ...  many thanks &#128515;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 12, 2017)

Great day at Cuddington, super course as always and a couple of showers couldn't dampen the enjoyment.
Imurg played as if he was blindfolded, and I was happy with 30 points , 

Cuddington is a great place to play and if you get the chance, grab it.
Thanks to our playing partners 2blue and Bigfoot, he is size 14 coz I asked him &#128526;

Thanks also to Blue in Munich, the perfect host and to Richart for the opportunity to play there again.

Currently in the trafalgar in Aldershot with 10 other forumers about to head out for a curry &#128526;&#128514;&#128169;


----------



## teegirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Pretty much a perfect day, thank you for the invite to Cuddington Richard, wonderful course and your hosting impeccable. Dave and Stu a pleasure indeed.
 Have a good feast you guys, looking forward to another great course tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great day at Cuddington, super course as always and a couple of showers couldn't dampen the enjoyment.
Imurg played as if he was blindfolded, and I was happy with 30 points , 

Cuddington is a great place to play and if you get the chance, grab it.
Thanks to our playing partners 2blue and Bigfoot, he is size 14 coz I asked him &#128526;

Thanks also to Blue in Munich, the perfect host and to Richart for the opportunity to play there again.

Currently in the trafalgar in Aldershot with 10 other forumers about to head out for a curry &#128526;&#128514;&#128169;
		
Click to expand...

Cuddington always a treat, especially as the trees change colour. A real challenge in the wind. Go easy on the beers


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2017)

Cracking day at Cuddington. Many thanks to BIM and Richart for the voucher and hosting. A great start to HFH 2017.

Roll on tomorrow at Hankley Common


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds like a good time was had by all.:thup: 

Just remember there is a Cuddington 4 ball voucher in the silent auction tomorrow at Hankley.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great day at Cuddington, super course as always and a couple of showers couldn't dampen the enjoyment.
Imurg played as if he was blindfolded, and I was happy with 30 points , 

Cuddington is a great place to play and if you get the chance, grab it.
Thanks to our playing partners 2blue and Bigfoot, he is size 14 coz I asked him &#62990;

Thanks also to Blue in Munich, the perfect host and to Richart for the opportunity to play there again.

Currently in the trafalgar in Aldershot with 10 other forumers about to head out for a curry &#62990;&#62978;&#62633;
		
Click to expand...




teegirl said:



			Pretty much a perfect day, thank you for the invite to Cuddington Richard, wonderful course and your hosting impeccable. Dave and Stu a pleasure indeed.
 Have a good feast you guys, looking forward to another great course tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...




Bigfoot said:



			Cracking day at Cuddington. Many thanks to BIM and Richart for the voucher and hosting. A great start to HFH 2017.

Roll on tomorrow at Hankley Common
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words, glad you all enjoyed it.  I'm certainly happy to call it home.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

teegirl said:



			Pretty much a perfect day, thank you for the invite to Cuddington Richard, wonderful course and your hosting impeccable. Dave and Stu a pleasure indeed.
 Have a good feast you guys, looking forward to another great course tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I had a great game there on Sunday with Richard, Dando and ChrisD.
ChrisD and I took on the pairing of Dando and Richard, all square after 9.
I parred 10, 11, 12 and 13 (Chris had gone AWOL for a while ) but we found ourselves 3 down on the 14th tee!
How the hell did that happen????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I'm looking forward to it chaps, see you tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

...and a most enjoyable round was had - great meeting up with Pokerjoke, JamesR and Radbourne2010...and the weather was kind


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great day at Cuddington, super course as always and a couple of showers couldn't dampen the enjoyment.
Imurg played as if he was blindfolded, and I was happy with 30 points , 

Cuddington is a great place to play and if you get the chance, grab it.
Thanks to our playing partners 2blue and Bigfoot, he is size 14 coz I asked him &#128526;

Thanks also to Blue in Munich, the perfect host and to Richart for the opportunity to play there again.

Currently in the trafalgar in Aldershot with 10 other forumers about to head out for a curry &#128526;&#128514;&#128169;
		
Click to expand...

...and I wasn't lynched


----------



## JamesR (Sep 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and I wasn't lynched 

Click to expand...

Far from it!
Really enjoyed the game and Hugh was a perfect host.
Thanks ever so much.
Mark was great company & Tony wasn't a bad partner (he was awful &#128539!
Cheers &#127867;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Far from it!
Really enjoyed the game *and Hugh was a perfect host.*
Thanks ever so much.
Mark was great company & Tony wasn't a bad partner (he was awful &#128539!
Cheers &#127867;
		
Click to expand...

Un-bee-leev-uble - that argumentative misery guts!  

thankyou James - was just grand :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes Hugh was a great host.Very enjoyable golf course.The for the invite and great company.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes Hugh was a great host.Very enjoyable golf course.The for the invite and great company.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent meeting you Tony and pleased you enjoyed our track - we didn't exactly burn it up (J and M did a lot better) - pity the greens were still in early recovery from the Autumn maintenance. Has to be done.


----------

